# Brake and Rust Dust Repellent?



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Age old problem :?

Car is washed, wheels are treated in same way as bodywork, even use Ferrosol to initially loosen up the weekly road spoil on the rims. Then the discs rust over and leave a nice brown dust on the rims as soon as the car is driven :roll:

I have matt black Y spoke rims, so this doesn't help matters.

Any helpful thoughts or pointers?


----------



## HairyHamster (Apr 30, 2017)

Give the wheels a really good clean. I am due to do mine and this is the way I will do it ...maybe a little OTT for some but its never failed me yet.

1. Remove wheels from the car.
2. Spray both sides with a good TFR to loosen surface dirt then rinse them fully.
3. Spray liberally with a good fall out remover ( My goto is HDD Ferrus Ferric ) and leave that to dwell for about 5 or 6 minutes, agitate with a brush then rinse fully. Repeat on the barrels ( ie the back of the wheel ).
4. Spray with a good tar remover front and back ( Something Like AutoSmart Tardis is best )
5. Wash the wheels fully, rinse and dry using the 2BM.
6. If there is heavy soiling and the fallout remover hasn't shifted it, give it another blast and in the event its still there its time to bring out the big guns. I use a diluted pray of KKD Devils juice......be wary of this though as it is acid based so make sure you rinse it off fully!! ( I can not stress this enough ) Then as an added measure wash the wheels again.
7. Dry the wheels fully and then seal them fully with a dedicated sealant, again my personal choice is WaxAddict SlickRims.
9. Dress the tyres again my favourites are WaxAddict rubber feed, Smart Shine or KKD Tyresol.

While the wheels are off the car this is the perfect opportunity to clean your arches fully. I normally use a combination of TFR, rinsed with the PW followed by a good squirt of G101 agitated with a medium firm brush then washed. I use Tardis to get rid of all the bits of tar stuck on then dress the arches with a dedicated trim dressing.

I hope this helps if you have any questions feel free to message me.


----------



## Philx4 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hairy, thanks for the 'detailed' response; too dedicated for me - "quick fix" is my problem and little or no patience. Either way some thorough and useful tips and product heads-up so thanks again. I'll take a look at WaxAddict products 8)


----------



## HairyHamster (Apr 30, 2017)

Philx4 said:


> Hairy, thanks for the 'detailed' response; too dedicated for me - "quick fix" is my problem and little or no patience. Either way some thorough and useful tips and product heads-up so thanks again. I'll take a look at WaxAddict products 8)


Not a problem I am a little OTT at times ( so much so Ive booked a week off work so I Can spend 4 days giving my car a full detox and machine polish ).
One thing to add though is once the above is done the next few cleans are simple wash and wipe affairs


----------

